# palabras con las cinco vocales



## heidita

La famosa escritora española Lucía Echevarría, ganadora del Premio Planeta, dijo en una entrevista, que "*murciélago*" era la única palabra en el idioma español-castellano que contenía las 5 vocales.
 
Le contestó un lector y escribió la siguiente carta a un periódico:



> Piense un poco y controle su "*euforia*". Un "*arquitecto*" "*escuálido*", llamado "*Aurelio*" o "*Eulalio*", dice que lo más "*auténtico*" es tener un "*abuelito*" que lleve un traje "*reticulado*" y siga el "*arquetipo*" de aquel viejo "*reumático*" y "*repudiado*", que "*consiguiera*" en su tiempo, ser "*esquilado*" por un "*comunicante*", que cometió "*adulterio*" con una "*encubridora*" cerca del "*estanquillo*", sin usar "*estimulador*".
> Señora escritora, si el "*peliagudo*" "*enunciado*" de la "*ecuación*" la deja "*irresoluta*", piense de modo "*jerárquico*".
> No se atragante con esta "*perturbación*", que no va con su "*milonguera*" y "*meticulosa*" "*educación*".
> ¡Lo que es la falta de "*ignorancia*"!



 
¿A alguien más se le ocurre una palabra con las cinco vocales?


----------



## krolaina

¡¡Eustaquio!!

Qué diver...


----------



## lamartus

Me parece a mí que la señorita Echevarría cada vez nos muestra mejor que clase de escritora es. A lo mejor es que no tiene *bisabuelo *o que como _*hipotenusa, *_es el resultado de dos catetos, es posible que por la *corpulencia *de nuestro idioma no le merezca la pena realizar un análisis *exhaustivo *para dar *esquinazo *a la ignorancia y asegurar con toda _*contundencia *_que una no es una _*neurótica.

*_A lo mejor es que en lugar de libros debería escribir _*cuadernillos *_o dedicarse al _*guitarreo. *_Siento si suena duro pero el tema se me ha *enquistado*. No soy un* buscapleitos *ni un* escudriñador, *pero es que esta señora de vez encuando nos trata de* obsequiar *con su sabiduría y acaba por demostrar el *paupérrimo *conocimiento del idioma que tiene.

Sin decir más *porquerías *me despido para evitar aumentar el *surrealismo *de este post.


----------



## heidita

¡¡Lamartus: Nos has dejado sin "palabras" (de cinco vocales)!


----------



## lamartus

Es que es oír hablar de esa señora y empezarme a *cuestionar *si en realidad no debería ser _*arquitecto *_en lugar de escritora. Como viste me produce poquito *entusiasmo *porque no peca precisamente de *lengüicorta*. 
A veces me dan ganas de mandarla a _*Orihuela *_a que se airee un poquito, a que huela unos *eucaliptos *y se deshaga de esos complejos *Freudianos *que tanto parecen atarla.

¡Hay un montón de palabrejas! ¿Quién da más? 

¡Feliz sábado a las dos!


----------



## heidita

lamartus said:


> ¡Hay un montón de palabrejas! ¿Quién da más?
> 
> ¡Feliz sábado a las dos!


 
¡¡Pero qué repelente! Nadie se atreverá a participar después de esta verborrea.


----------



## lamartus

heidita said:


> ¡¡Pero qué repelente! Nadie se atreverá a participar después de esta verborrea.



Verás como sí, mujer. Para ayudar a que participe la gente yo me voy ahora mismo a la _*droguería*_, así que ¡ánimo que no miro!


----------



## krolaina

Lamartus, nena ¿qué has tomado para desayunar hoy? Precisamente ESCUÁLIDO no ha quedado tu aporte, ¿estarías EUFÓRICA al escribirlo? PUes sí, chica ¡menudo riego SANGUÍNEO el tuyo!.

Un abrazo...¡PRECIOSURA!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Impresionante, Lamartus; con lo que a mí me cuesta pensar en siquiera una 

Pero me sé otra: "Murciégalo"  que no es trampa: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=murciégalo

Y además: Lucía Echevarría es una *petarda* (lo pongo en negrita porque es cierto, no porque tenga las 5 vocales).


----------



## heidita

*Murciégalo*, ¡eso es grande!


----------



## Berenguer

La verdad que creo que el error de la Srta.Echevarría, es un error muy común. Hay por ahí una infundada leyenda urbana que expone precisamente eso, que la única palabra en castellano es precisamente esa, murciélago...lo cual ha quedado más que demostrado que no es sino un craso error.
Un saludo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡*Lamartus*!
Te mereces una *orquídea* *menorquina* por ese discurso tan *aguerrido* que has soltado así, como el que no hace la cosa. Ha sido una verdadera *degustación* leerte.

En cuanto a Lucía, debería hacer *depuración* de su léxico si no quiere que el Planeta le declare en *desahucio* por *dominguera* y por proferir propósitos *urogenitales*. Su *feudalismo* *gesticulador* y *funerario* necesita una dósis de *superación* si no quiere caer en lo *zurrapiento*. A veces, estos *guitarreos* *taquilleros* producen *ulceraciones*.


----------



## Rayines

Jajaja, ¡*Grandilocuentes *lamartus y Víctor Pérez! (¡Seguro que alguien la dijo ya! ).


----------



## Maruja14

Estimada *concurrencia*:

Creo que la Sra. Echevarría tiene posiblemente un problema con su *menstruación *o con su *reumatismo* y tal vez necesite de un *estimulador* para no decir tal *incongruencia*. Tal vez en lugar de dedicarse a las letras podía trabajar en un *ayuntamiento* o tal vez dedicarse a la *numerología*. Y si, como dicen algunos, lo que quería decir es que murciélago es el único animal que existe con las cinco vocales, no me cabe duda de que el *paquidermo* con su conocida *protuberancia* se sentirá *meditabundo* y *ninguneado*. A esta señora, sin duda, *neurótica* deberíamos darle con mucha *precaución* la *extremaunción* como escritora, pero de manera *resolutiva*.


----------



## hosec

Pero bueno... ¿nadie excepto yo se va a declarar *republicano*? Echevarría es una *escritorzuela *encumbrada por intereses editoriales, pero tampoco hace falta que la *minusvaloremos. *En fin, me voy, que tengo que hacerles un *equilibrado* a los *neumáticos* de mis *automóviles* en el taller de *Eufrasio*.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Hosec*: te recomiendo los talleres el "*Miguelazo*", en *Bustarviejo* también tienen sucursales. Te cambian el *taquímetro* y te hacen un análisis de *volumetría* por muy poco. Además, la *subdirectora* es amiga mía, se llama *Julia Roberts*.


----------



## hosec

Además, la *subdirectora* es amiga mía, se llama *Julia Roberts*.[/quote]


----------



## krolaina

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Hosec*: te recomiendo los talleres el "*Miguelazo*", en *Bustarviejo* también tienen sucursales. Te cambian el *taquímetro* y te hacen un análisis de *volumetría* por muy poco. Además, la *subdirectora* es amiga mía, se llama *Julia Roberts*.


 
Oye Víc, tú que conoces a Julia...pregúntale si su marido es *ecuatoriano*.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡No me hables del marido de Julia, *Carol*! 
Es un tema *peliagudo*. El pobre hombre es *patituerto* y *reumático*, parece *venusiano* ¡en serio! Cuántas veces, entre copa y copa, le he dicho a ella: Julie ¿tu marido no es un poco *ultraligero* y *meditabundo*? Ella, que es *impetuosa*, me dice que soy un *maniqueo* y *lengüilargo* y se me pone a *lloriquear* sobre mi hombro. ¡Cómo me hace sufrir la *bribonzuela*!


----------



## krolaina

Oh, pobre Julia! ¿se te pone a llorar? Cómprale un kilo de *albaricoques*, ya verás qué contenta se pone!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

krolaina said:


> Oh, pobre Julia! ¿se te pone a llorar? Cómprale un kilo de *albaricoques*, ya verás qué contenta se pone!


 
¿Estás de broma, *Carol*? Los albaricoques le sientan fatal. Dice que le caen en su *estomaguito* como *adoquines*. Y es cierto, después de comer un par he visto cómo su cara tomaba un tono *blanquecino* y se ponía *celulósica* de blanca, como si hubiese sufrido un *centrifugado*. La última vez le di una tisana de *eucalipto* con ron y sal de fruta y empezó a *erupcionar* que ni te cuento. A tal punto que siendo *escultórica*, como sabes, se quedó como un *humectativo escupitajo*. Tengo que llamarla a ver como sigue...


----------



## lamartus

Este hilo nos está quedando _*auténtico*_. 
Quizá Doña Lucía debía ir pensando en hacerse _*contertulia *_de algún cutreprograma (deberían incluir esta palabreja en el diccionario), pero quizá es que no tiene suficiente *vestuario *para eso...

Gracias por la _*orquídea *_Víctor, era justo lo que me faltaba para resolver esta _*ecuación*_.


----------



## krolaina

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¿Estás de broma, *Carol*? Los albaricoques le sientan fatal. Dice que le caen en su *estomaguito* como *adoquines*. Y es cierto, después de comer un par he visto cómo su cara tomaba un tono *blanquecino* y se ponía *celulósica* de blanca, como si hubiese sufrido un *centrifugado*. La última vez le di una tisana de *eucalipto* con ron y sal de fruta y empezó a *erupcionar* que ni te cuento. A tal punto que siendo *escultórica*, como sabes, se quedó como un *humectativo escupitajo*. Tengo que llamarla a ver como sigue...


 
Pues no sabía yo su fijación con los albaricoques, pero si sigue malita te la puedes llevar a *Fuengirola, *pero tendrás que llevarte también a su marido, que por cierto, ni Aurelio ni Eustaquio como ya dijeron...su nombre es *Eulalio*! Aunque con lo *puercoespina *que es ella seguro que lo deja en casa. Y cuando la llames pregunta también dónde ocurrió la *fecundación *de sus gemelos, así me lo cotilleas luego!


----------



## SpiceMan

Es para andar *desahuciado *con tantos *cuestionamientos* al pobre *murciélago*, pues no son culpa suya los *maquiavelismos* lingüísticos que  achacan al animalejo. Grandes *dilucidaciones* pueden hacerse sobre éste, pues no sólo vive en las *oscuridades* *traduciendo* *modulaciones* sonoras y ecos en un verdadero mapa acústico sino que su papel en la *regularización* de la cadena alimenticia no carece de importancia.

Editado para responder al comentario de Rayines abajo: Las dos cosas . Me puse a leer el artículo en wikipedia sobre el murciélago buscando palabras cincovocalizables (?) más alguna que otra que se me ocurrió en el medio.


----------



## Rayines

¡Ea, por favor díganme! ¿Esto lo sacaron de su propia inteligencia personal , o fue con ayuda de Internet?...¡Sean sinceros, eh!


----------



## Forero

¡Qué divertido!

¿Cuál es la palabra verdadera más corta con todas las vocales? ¿Euforia?


----------



## krolaina

Forero said:


> ¡Qué divertido!
> 
> ¿Cuál es la palabra verdadera más corta con todas las vocales? ¿Euforia?


 
Ay querido Forero, yo diría que es "aeiou"... El aeiou de todos los días!

Por cierto Víctor, que no es ecuatoriano...¡es *guineano*!

(Carol se está quedando ya sin *argumentitos*)


----------



## Forero

krolaina said:


> Ay querido Forero, yo diría que es "aeiou"... El aeiou de todos los días!



¿Qué significa?  ¿Se pronuncia "aéyou"?


----------



## Maruja14

A lo mejor lo que le pasa a Julia es que su marido es el *arquetipo* del *adulterio* y con tanta *corpulencia* no ha conseguido darle *esquinazo* a la *cincuentona* de su *estudiosa* mujer.


----------



## krolaina

Forero said:


> ¿Qué significa? ¿Se pronuncia "aéyou"?


 
Forero, estaba medio en broma. Hay gente que lo usa, por ejemplo, hablando del trabajo, de la casa...de la rutina en general. Entonces dices "es el aeioú" de todos los días" (Es lo mismo todos los días, siempre tengo que hacer lo mismo). Espero que con esta super explicación lo puedas entender...

Este hilo me va a producir un dolor *neurálgico*...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Rayines said:


> ¡Ea, por favor díganme! ¿Esto lo sacaron de su propia inteligencia personal , o fue con ayuda de Internet?...¡Sean sinceros, eh!


 
*Inés*, reconozco que es *enturbiador* asistir a este duelo de *educación* léxica pero te *equivocas* si piensas otra cosa: son frutos *auténticos* de un ejercicio mental *incomunicable*. Una especie de *luteranismo* semántico. Eso sí, muy *estimulador*.


----------



## krolaina

Maruja14 said:


> A lo mejor lo que le pasa a Julia es que su marido es el *arquetipo* del *adulterio* y con tanta *corpulencia* no ha conseguido darle *esquinazo* a la *cincuentona* de su *estudiosa* mujer.


 
Lo mismo es éso, claro! pobre Julia, estará baja de *anticuerpos.*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

krolaina said:


> Por cierto Víctor, que no es ecuatoriano...¡es *guineano*!
> 
> (Carol se está quedando ya sin *argumentitos*)


 
En efecto, hasta hace una hora era Guineano pero ahora ya tiene a otro que es *Mozambiqueño*. Lo hace para causarme *perturbación*. Siempre estuvo enamorada de mí. Dice que soy su *arquetipo* de *auténtico* compañero y que soy un *pandemónium* de humor con el que se pone *eufórica*. No sé, no sé. La verdad es que es una *preciosura*.


----------



## Rayines

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Inés*, reconozco que es *enturbiador* asistir a este duelo de *educación* léxica pero te *equivocas* si piensas otra cosa: son frutos *auténticos* de un ejercicio mental *incomunicable*. Una especie de *luteranismo* semántico. Eso sí, muy *estimulador*.


¡Ah, bueno!, y si no, lo digo y lo repito por *duodécima *vez: A mí nadie me va a *descontinuar* , convirtiendo esto en un verdadero* humilladero*. Si no, lo llamo a Inodoro Pereyra, el marido de la* Eulogia*, eximio *guitarrero *que suele andar por aquí, para que termine con toda esta *bufonería* por camino *jerárquico*. ¡Sí, aunque *irresoluta*, soy *impetuosa *cuando quiero!  .
(Una pregunta al margen: ¿Hoy WR. es la muerte de lento para todos, o sólo para mí? )


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Rayines said:


> (Una pregunta al margen: ¿Hoy WR. es la muerte de lento para todos, o sólo para mí? )


 
¡Bravo *Inés*, bravo! Veo que por fin arrancaste.

No, no es WR. Es mi PC que me está llevando hoy por la calle de la amargura. Yo estaba *persuadido* que la *perturbación* venía de WR, pero no. Mi tarjeta de *comunicación* está dando un resultado *paupérrimo* y todos mis *comunicantes* se quejan. Acabo de echar un vistazo *escudriñador* a mi placa base y está como *mordisqueada*. Es como si tuviese una rata desde hace rato.


----------



## lamartus

Rayines said:


> Una pregunta al margen: ¿Hoy WR. es la muerte de lento para todos, o sólo para mí?



Pensé que me había _*descuidado *_y no me daba cuenta de que WR estaba lento como una autobús _*interurbano*_, pero no. Me puse a _*curiosear *_de manera _*meticulosa *_y no encontré lentitud alguna.
¡Cuidad esas computadoras no vaya a ser que agarren una *neumonía*!


----------



## Jellby

Muy bien, muy bien... pero a ver quien dice (sin mirar, que creo que ya lo puse en otro hilo) una palabra española en la que *las cinco vocales se pronuncien seguidas y sin repetirse* (pista: puede haber una hache intercalada).

Y luego, a ver quién es capaz de usarla en una conversación normal


----------



## lamartus

Jellby said:


> Muy bien, muy bien... pero a ver quien dice (sin mirar, que creo que ya lo puse en otro hilo) una palabra española en la que *las cinco vocales se pronuncien seguidas y sin repetirse* (pista: puede haber una hache intercalada).
> 
> Y luego, a ver quién es capaz de usarla en una conversación normal



¡Me tienes intrigadísima!
Sigo dándole a la cabeza...


----------



## krolaina

lamartus said:


> ¡Cuidad esas computadoras no vaya a ser que agarren una *neumonía*!



Sí, porque ya se han acatarrado...tienen *mucosidades*!  Y el ordenador de la pobre Inés ya está *blanquecino*.

Jellby...otra pista qué tal?


----------



## totor

Jellby said:


> Muy bien, muy bien... pero a ver quien dice (sin mirar, que creo que ya lo puse en otro hilo) una palabra española en la que *las cinco vocales se pronuncien seguidas y sin repetirse* (pista: puede haber una hache intercalada).
> 
> Y luego, a ver quién es capaz de usarla en una conversación normal



Jellby, me parece muy cruel lo que has hecho. Hace como dos horas que tienes a todos rebuscando por todos lados, rompiéndose los ojos y revisando manuales y diccionarios y vaya a saber cuántos libracos, mientras tú te paseas indolentemente por ahí.

No hay derecho, Jellby, pon una pista más, aunque sea chiquita.

No para mí, porque yo ya he renunciado antes de empezar, pero para todo el resto, que tan brillantes muestras ha dado en este hilo.

Sé buenito, ¿sí?


----------



## krolaina

Yo te apoyo Totor, mira que me he puesto las *multifocales*, pero ni por esas lo encuentro. Supongo que estás* meditabundo *¡yo ya no puedo más!. Seguro que Jellby nos lo dirá pronto, no puede dejar que nuestras mentes estén en un continuo *funcionamiento.*

Por cierto Víctor, dice Julia que prefiere la montaña a la playa, por lo visto es buena *esquiadora.*


----------



## lamartus

Jellby, tu *escorbútica *pregunta me tiene *curioseando *por todas partes, pero no hay manera. Tengo el bulbo _*raquídeo *_a punto de estallar. ¡Ilústranos, por favor!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

krolaina said:


> Por cierto Víctor, dice Julia que prefiere la montaña a la playa, por lo visto es buena *esquiadora.*


 
Veo, *Carol*, que conoces bien las aficiones de July. No como, según me contó el otro día con los *tirabuzones* tiesos, durante el desayuno, aquella *supervisora neurótica* con poca *volumetría*, que la tildó de *esquiladora* en vez de *esquiadora*. La puso de vuelta y media, nunca la oí hablar con tanta *contundencia*. Incluso dijo de la super que tenía una *reputación* reputísima. ¡Shocking!


----------



## krolaina

No sé los demás, pero Lamartus y yo ya estamos *sudoríferas.*

En cuanto a tu July, creo que la *sugestionas*. Para que se tranquilice un poco te aconsejo que la lleves a ver una de sus películas, pero ojo! que ella va al *autocine* para que no la reconozcan. Me ha dicho que te diga que su última peli ha tenido un éxito *taquillero *tremendo!.


----------



## Jellby

krolaina said:


> Jellby...otra pista qué tal?



Es una forma verbal con prefijo(s) y enclítico(s).

(Pensad qué clíticos pueden añadir vocales sin consonantes intermedias, qué tiempo verbal puede acabar en vocales, qué verbo puede tener una raíz sólo con vocales y qué prefijos pueden añadir otra vocal más.)


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:


> Es una forma verbal con prefijo(s) y enclítico(s).
> 
> (Pensad qué clíticos pueden añadir vocales sin consonantes intermedias, qué tiempo verbal puede acabar en vocales, qué verbo puede tener una raíz sólo con vocales y qué prefijos pueden añadir otra vocal más.)


Hay que ser muy *pacienzudo* en esta tarde dominguera, ya que ni la *persuasión* unipersonal ni el más estimulador discurso *freudiano *servirían para que Jellby suelte con generosa *superación* la palabra ¿i*mpronunciable*, quizás? que tiene in mente. ¿Tal vez un *purgamiento*?,¿una *sublevación* en *simultáneo*?
No quiero resultar *quejicosa*, sólo *cuestionar*: esto se pone *peliagudo* si Jellby no nos da la respuesta.


----------



## lamartus

Tengo el cerebro *centrifugado*... 

Fdo: _*Paquidermos *_en _*sublevación  *_


----------



## krolaina

Pues nada, que la July ni playa, ni montaña...ahora quiere un *riachuelo. *Espero que Víctor haya podido tranquilizarla, qué mujer más *estimulosa!*

Quiero ser la *descubridora *de la palabra de Jellby...¡todo el domingo me está llevando!. Lo que más me despista es el lexema con vocales; y el enclítico sólo puede ser pronombre, no? 

JELLBY HA PROMETIDO LLEVARNOS DE *MARISQUEO *CUANDO LO ACERTEMOS.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

No sé si es por *aburrimiento*,o incluso cierto* aturdimiento *tras leer el foro, pero me voy a dormir cada vez más temprano*. *
Quizás sólo sea *aburguesamiento.*


----------



## Antupiren

Auxilio!!! Un moderador que ponga orden en este hilo.  Se volvieron todos los locos.  Que verborrea...  que dominio del idioma.  Estoy anonadada.  Mejor me voy a dormir.  Y como dijo Scarlett, mañana será otro día.


----------



## lamartus

krolaina said:


> JELLBY HA PROMETIDO LLEVARNOS DE *MARISQUEO *CUANDO LO ACERTEMOS.



Sería lo menos que tendría que hacer para no ser condenado a una pena *inconmutable *de ostracismo o a *mordisquear *un *parquímetro *durante toda la eternidad.
¡Jellby, danos *cuartelillo*!

P.D: Ánimo gente, este reto es *conquistable*, estoy segura.


----------



## Argónida

Es *REHUIAOS*.


----------



## Maruja14

Argónida said:


> Es *REHUIAOS*.


 
¡Madre mía! Eso parece un *galleguismo* *funerario*. Como dice Jellby, ahora a ver quien es capaz de *obsequiar* a otro con esa *ocurrencia*. Más que una palabra parece un *escupitajo*.

¡Bien por la *descubridora* *concienzuda* de tal *incongruencia*!


----------



## krolaina

¡¡ARGÓNIDA!! Nos has dejado en plano *secundario.* Toda la noche soñando con raíces con vocales... y yo que pensé que lo iba *vislumbrando!*
No sé si te invitará al marico, yo te mando un *piruletazo* para endulzarte.


----------



## krolaina

No, no, ¡no puede ser! Tiene que ser *REHUÍAMOS *(Imperfecto). Todavía no tengo las neuronas en estado de *cruzamiento*.


----------



## Jellby

Argónida said:


> Es *REHUIAOS*.





krolaina said:


> No, no, ¡no puede ser! Tiene que ser *REHUÍAMOS *(Imperfecto).



Ni una ni otra: *rehuíaos* (con acento y sin "m").

Yo/él os rehuía -> yo/él rehuíaos


----------



## Argónida

Jellby said:


> Ni una ni otra: *rehuíaos* (con acento y sin "m").
> 
> Yo/él os rehuía -> yo/él rehuíaos


 
 Mi gloria por los suelos por una simple tilde...


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Han demostrado ser todos AUTORIDADES del Lenguaje... un gran aplauso a todos. ( escuchense aplazos, hurras, pitos, matracas y demás para celebrar)


----------



## lamartus

¡Gracias por resolverlo!
Ya estaba pensando en hacer una *cuestación *popular para dedicar unos añitos a investigar la respuesta.


----------



## krolaina

lamartus said:


> ¡Gracias por resolverlo!
> Ya estaba pensando en hacer una *cuestación *popular para dedicar unos añitos a investigar la respuesta.


 
Yo había pensado en irme al planeta *venusiano *ya...  
Pero nos ha quedado *niquelado*, la verdad es que sí.


----------



## Antupiren

krolaina said:


> ¡¡ARGÓNIDA!! Nos has dejado en plano *secundario.* Toda la noche soñando con raíces con vocales... y yo que pensé que lo iba *vislumbrando!*
> No sé si te invitará al marico, yo te mando un *piruletazo* para endulzarte.





Oye, Krolaina, qué es eso de "te invitará al marico"?  Jamás lo había escuchado y me temo que por estos lares puede prestarse a malinterpretaciones que ni te cuento.

No podía creer cuando me desperté hoy por la mañana y descubro que aún siguen encontrando palabras de cinco vocales!!!  Son (sois) geniales!!!


----------



## krolaina

Marico no, jajaja. Marisqueo. De marisco.


----------



## Antupiren

Ja ja ja, Krolaina.  Ahora sí nos entendemos.


----------



## bb008

Que *VITUPERACION *le hemos hecho a la Doña Lucía...


----------



## bb008

Y continuamos:

Autodenominación, Neurotrofinas (sustancia que se activan en las dentritas cuando se conectan las neuronas de otras) Neurobiología... Ubicaciones...


----------



## heidita

¡Vaya hilo me* orquestáis*! Me lo he leído,* concienzuda* que soy, y no he pillado a nadie en renuncia.

Es más, me ha dado más de un *punzamiento* de envidia. Estoy por mandar este *muestrario* de inteligencia a la señora en cuestión. No sé si acudirá *supersónica *pero debería acudir, para disfrutar de estas *jugosidades *mentales.

¡Somos todos unos *triunfadores*!


----------



## lamartus

Amiga Heidita:
Y tú que creías que la cosa iba a terminar después de mi primera y *enjundiosa *intervención y resulta que no era ni la *duodécima *parte de lo que nos esperaba. 
¡Qué *ocurrencia *de hilo abriste!


----------



## bb008

Remuneraciones, Situaciones, Republicanos, Circunstanciales.... quién da más...


----------



## Like an Angel

Queridos foreros, ustedes para mí son *hiperpluscuamperfectos*  

Pero... porque siempre hay un pero, no me parece que palabras que tengan qui/e o gui/e, deban formar parte de las formadas por las 5 vocales, ya que la u en ellas no hace las veces de vocal, sino de auxiliar.

Jellby, ¡¡te pasaste!! jajajaja


----------



## krolaina

lamartus said:


> Amiga Heidita:
> Y tú que creías que la cosa iba a terminar después de mi primera y *enjundiosa *intervención y resulta que no era ni la *duodécima *parte de lo que nos esperaba.
> ¡Qué *ocurrencia *de hilo abriste!


 
¿Todavía te quedan fuerzas *glucogénicas*?
Estoy pensando que en vez de chocolate y churros... ¿por qué no vamos a la *turronería*?


----------



## lamartus

krolaina said:


> ¿Todavía te quedan fuerzas *glucogénicas*?
> Estoy pensando que en vez de chocolate y churros... ¿por qué no vamos a la *turronería*?



A lo mejor nos tachan de actuar *anticonstitucionalmente *pero me encantaría un turroncito de esos.

¡Sería *supercalifragilisticoespialidoso*! 

No puedo creer que todavía no esté esa palabra en el DRAE ¿A qué esperan?


----------



## bb008

Lamartus que paso con tú *CUESTIONARIO*...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Chicos y chicas, el cerebro de esta pobre y machacada traductora no está a la altura de vuestras aportaciones, así que estas líneas que os dejo no son para participar directamente en la cuestión del hilo sino que son una FELICITACIÓN. Si se convocase un concurso de hilos, éste sin lugar a dudas sería el ganador: porque desprende SIMPATÍA, INTELIGENCIA, SABIDURÍA, BUEN HUMOR, COMPLICIDAD POSITIVA...

Besos de una lectora que, ante vuestras aportaciones, se siente peque, peque, peque...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Queda claro que Lucía Etxebarria tiene que dejar las letras y dedicarse a las matemáticas con sus *ecuaciones* y *permutaciones*.
Seguro que se le dan mejor.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Queda claro que Lucía Etxebarria tiene que dejar las letras y dedicarse a las matemáticas con sus *ecuaciones* y *permutaciones*.
> Seguro que se le dan mejor.


 
Sería genial que la susodicha tuviese ocasión de leer este hilo. ¡Y pensar que las que sobresalen en este mundo on semejantes petardas! Yo propongo a Lamartus, Kroli, Heidita, BB008 etc. para el Nobel.


----------



## lamartus

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Queda claro que Lucía Etxebarria tiene que dejar las letras y dedicarse a las matemáticas con sus *ecuaciones* y *permutaciones*.
> Seguro que se le dan mejor.



Otra opción es que se dedique a poner *adoquines*. Aunque como los ponga igual que escribe le tendremos miedo a las aceras...

¡Tradu, te extrañaba en este hilo!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

lamartus said:


> ¡Tradu, te extrañaba en este hilo!


 
Tradu, mi niña, no está a la altura...

Besazos y gracias por hacerme reír tanto


----------



## bb008

Tradu, te lanzó una al estilo de las guerras de las galaxias: HUMANOIDES...

Por cierto, no será que la Sra. quizó decir que es el único mamifero volador, que en su nombre están las cinco vocales...no sería, y en ese caso tendríamos que comenzar a pensar nombres de animales que tengan las cinco vocales JAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ..... sería divertido o no?...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Tradu, un poquito de *estrujamiento *mental, un poquito de *emulación *a otros foreros y te sale una buena *enumeración *de palabras.
¡Seguro!


----------



## pejeman

Aparte de las cinco vocales en el escudo de Austria o de sus emperadores, nunca me di cuenta de que había tantas palabras que las reunían. Pero acicateado por este mecate, he podido establecer que la más antigua es *australopiteco.*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡Pero qué listos son mis niños!


----------



## krolaina

lamartus said:


> Otra opción es que se dedique a poner *adoquines*. Aunque como los ponga igual que escribe le tendremos miedo a las aceras...
> 
> ¡Tradu, te extrañaba en este hilo!


 
También podría hacerse *rosquillera*.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Parece que a ninguno nos cae muy bien la *pseudoescritora*.
Le estamos haciendo un* ajusticiamiento* virtual.
Si lo leyera, caería en estado de *estupefacción.*
Lo cierto es que nadie, no sé si por vergüenza o por *aturullamiento* ante tanta palabra ,se acordó de la *eyaculación*, precoz o no.


----------



## hosec

*Reuniéndolas* todas bajo una *encuadernación* lujosa podríamos hacer negocio y obtener  unos beneficios *archibuenos*. Y si *pusiéramos* más, hasta podríamos contratar un *taquillero* que vendiera entradas por si alguien  *quisiéranos* ver en nuestras *actuaciones* en directo. Tendríamos el éxito *aseguradísimo *entre las *puericultoras*, los *agricultores*, los *apicultores* y los *reutilizadores* de *muestrarios* .

(El pobre murciélago nunca habría sospechado lo muchísimo que iba a dar de sí...)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

hosec said:


> *Reuniéndolas* todas bajo una *encuadernación* lujosa podríamos hacer negocio y obtener unos beneficios *archibuenos*. Y si *pusiéramos* más, hasta podríamos contratar un *taquillero* que vendiera entradas por si alguien *quisiéranos* ver en nuestras *actuaciones* en directo. Tendríamos el éxito *aseguradísimo *entre las *puericultoras*, los *agricultores*, los *apicultores* y los *reutilizadores* de *muestrarios* .
> 
> (El pobre murciélago nunca habría sospechado lo muchísimo que iba a dar de sí...)


 
Ja, ja, ja, ja:

El papel de *taquillero* tendría que ser para mí (pese a que yo sería _taquiller*a*_ -¿sirve?-) dado el rol pasivo que he asumido en este hilo...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Si nos ponemos a conjugar verbos esto puede llegar a la *extenuación*.


----------



## hosec

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ja, ja, ja, ja:
> 
> El papel de *taquillero* tendría que ser para mí (pese a que yo sería _taquiller*a*_ -¿sirve?-) dado el rol pasivo que he asumido en este hilo...


 

Por supuesto: Traduct y Heidita (la culpable de todo esto) podrían ser  *co*-*taquilleras* perfectísimamente


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

hosec said:


> Por supuesto: Traduct y Heidita (la culpable de todo esto) podrían ser *co*-*taquilleras* perfectísimamente


 
Ja, ja, ja, ja, ja...

¡Me sigo partiendo! Gracias por poner salsa a mi triste vida de traductora...


----------



## Like an Angel

Ya gente, que a esta escritora le van a dar ganas de darles muerte por *estrangulamiento*


----------



## lazarus1907

He encontrado 7040 formas verbales y 1206 entradas en el diccionario con las cinco vocales. Si a alguien lo encuentra interesante (o divertido) y quiere las listas, que me envíe un mensajito privado.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Like an Angel said:


> Ya gente, que a esta escritora le van a dar ganas de darles muerte por *estrangulamiento*


 
Pero eso la llevaría a un *enjuiciamiento *en un Tribunal y a lo mejor a la *exhumación *del cadáver de los estrangulados, lo cual no le produciría ningún *entusiasmo.*


----------



## lamartus

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Pero eso la llevaría a un *enjuiciamiento *en un Tribunal y a lo mejor a la *exhumación *del cadáver de los estrangulados, lo cual no le produciría ningún *entusiasmo.*



Pero quizá escaparía en *ultraligero *de esa situación y acabaría escondida en las ramas de algún *aceituno*,mirando desde arriba una *degustación *de aceites o un *simultáneo *de ajedrez.

¡Que no decaiga!


----------



## bb008

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Parece que a ninguno nos cae muy bien la *pseudoescritora*.
> Le estamos haciendo un* ajusticiamiento* virtual.
> Si lo leyera, caería en estado de *estupefacción.*
> Lo cierto es que nadie, no sé si por vergüenza o por *aturullamiento* ante tanta palabra ,se acordó de la *eyaculación*, precoz o no.


 
Eyaculación Precoz: La *RECUPERACIÓN *para esto, son unas terapias y medicaciòn con el del Urólogo y Psiquiatra al mismo tiempo. jajjajajjajajajajjajajajjajajajajajjaja....


----------



## pejeman

Este árbol tiene ya tanto fruto, que va a ser necesario que lo *ahorquillen.*


----------



## Like an Angel

Chicos (y no tanto), lazarito tiene razón, esto no es divertido, cortenla ya... o nos calzamos los guantes (o *guantesitos*) y resolvemos esto en el *cuadrilátero*


----------



## Jellby

¿Y con las 6 "vocales"? (contando la "y")


----------



## krolaina

Jellby said:


> ¿Y con las 6 "vocales"? (contando la "y")


 
*Yerbabuenito*.

Yo qué sé... Jellby...no me lo puedo creer...


----------



## lamartus

Jellby said:


> ¿Y con las 6 "vocales"? (contando la "y")





Fdo: Lamartus (haciendo *elucubraciones*)


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

¿vale "*antiahuyentador*"?

Por decir algo.

Ant


----------



## Jellby

Antpax said:


> ¿vale "*antiahuyentador*"?



lo ideal sería que la "y" sonase como "i", no?


----------



## Antpax

Jellby said:


> lo ideal sería que la "y" sonase como "i", no?


 
O sea, que no ha colado .

¿Pero colaría "antiorzogüey"? 

Ant


----------



## lamartus

Antpax said:


> O sea, que no ha colado .
> 
> ¿Pero colaría "antiorzogüey"?
> 
> Ant



Ant, este último aporte es *inconmensurable *
Vaya mi voto para "antiorzogüey".


----------



## Antpax

lamartus said:


> Ant, este último aporte es *inconmensurable *
> Vaya mi voto para "antiorzogüey".


 
Gracias Lam:

Ahora que lo pienso, hay que estar un poco _tarao_ para que se te ocurra la palabra antiorzogüey, me estoy empezando a preocupar.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

Este hilo no es ninguna *porquería*...

Creo que "antiorzogüey" me ha dejado un *agujerito* en el cerebro....


----------



## bb008

aceituna said:


> Este hilo no es ninguna *porquería*...
> 
> Creo que "antiorzogüey" me ha dejado un *agujerito* en el cerebro....


 
Hola: 

Aceituna, dime y el *ACEITUNERO*....


----------



## aceituna

bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Aceituna, dime y el *ACEITUNERO*....


 

Mira que la tenía cerca.....


----------



## krolaina

Os veo lentos chicos; yo ya se lo he dicho a Jellby... (creo que es ésa, vamos). Pedidle pistas!


----------



## aceituna

¡Ay, Carol! Si no se me ocurre ninguna con 5, mucho menos una de 6...

Jellby, ¡¡pistas por favor!! que después de comer es más difícil pensar...


----------



## Jellby

¿Pistas? Si yo ni siquiera sé si existe tal palabra, pero sería divertido encontrarla


----------



## krolaina

Si es la que te he dicho está en el DRAE... no me digas ahora que no es ésa!


----------



## aceituna

¡Pues entonces danos las pistas tú, Carol!

esquizofrénicaestoy con la cuestión...


----------



## Jellby

krolaina said:


> Si es la que te he dicho está en el DRAE... no me digas ahora que no es ésa!



Me refiero a alguna en la que la "y" suene como "i". Sin esa restricción la que has dicho por supuesto que es válida.


----------



## sinclair001

No se que opinarían Gualterio, Aurelio, Eulogia sobre manejo terapéutico de infecciones urogenitales con ureidopenicilinas, ventriculoscopia y extubación por eufonía y leucoencefalopatía a nivel raquídeo, en paciente diabética acuciosamente lumpenectomizada y tratada con desoxiuridina, bajo glucometría e insulinoterapia, con antecedente de duodenoscopia para regurgitación por yeyunopatía por ursodesoxicolato, esquizofrenia. La estequiometría de laurencio, normal.


----------



## Betildus

¡UFFFF! ¡Qué cansador!, ¡qué agotador! 
Leer 6 páginas de demostración de dominio del castellano podría ser entretenido pero cuando se mezcla con una suerte de misoginia, es espeluznante, más aún viniendo de nuestras propias congéneres.
No conozco a la escritora pero hay que entender que muchas veces podemos decir algo sin siquiera pensarlo, ¿o acaso ninguna de ustedes *nunca* ha puesto su lengua en movimiento sin antes haber puesto su cerebro en funcionamiento?
(Me falta el monito LLORANDO)


----------



## Argónida

Betildus said:


> ¡UFFFF! ¡Qué cansador!, ¡qué agotador!
> Leer 6 páginas de demostración de dominio del castellano podría ser entretenido pero cuando se mezcla con una suerte de misoginia, es espeluznante, más aún viniendo de nuestras propias congéneres.
> No conozco a la escritora pero hay que entender que muchas veces podemos decir algo sin siquiera pensarlo, ¿o acaso ninguna de ustedes *nunca* ha puesto su lengua en movimiento sin antes haber puesto su cerebro en funcionamiento?
> (Me falta el monito LLORANDO)


 
Esto es _off topic_, pero quiero aclarar que al menos por mi parte la aversión hacia Lucía Etxebarría (que comparto con otros foreros que han participado en este hilo) no tiene nada que ver con la misoginia... Tampoco va a ser que todas las escritoras mujeres sean buenas escritoras por el simple hecho de ser mujeres, ¿no? Y de esta muchacha lo más que he podido soportar leer ha sido un par de artículos en prensa. Suficiente para mí.


----------



## lamartus

Betildus said:


> ¿o acaso ninguna de ustedes *nunca* ha puesto su lengua en movimiento sin antes haber puesto su cerebro en funcionamiento?
> (Me falta el monito LLORANDO)



Claro que sí, tienes toda la razón. Eso nos pasa a todos; lo que ocurre es que a esta señora le pasa eso nueve de cada diez veces. ¿Misoginia? No por favor, sería lo último que siento por ella. Yo fui capaz de leer alguna cosa suya (o no suya porque parece que el plagio la persigue con cada obra) y "una y no más Santo Tomás". Me suelen llegar bastante las mujeres escribiendo, pero no, esta señora como se observó, no es santa de mi devoción . 
Si en algún momento pareció que estaba tratando de ser ofensiva contra las mujeres desde aquí pido perdón. No fue mi intención en ningún momento. Traté de *contextualizar *las palabras lo mejor que se me ocurrió.

Me lo pasé fenomenal con este hilo. Gracias a todos por hacerme reír tanto estos últimos días.


----------



## bb008

La Sra. Lucía Echeverría ni siquiera la conozco, ni sus escritos tampoco, yo me uní al hilo por lo divertido que ha sido hasta los momentos, yo soy mujer así que misogina no soy, por Dios..., que locura sería tener odio a todas las mujeres, es decir me odiaría a mi misma por ser mujer..., pero fue muy divertido y me he reído muchísimo con las locuras y ocurrencias de todos los foreros...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo no sé vosotros, pero creo que ya hemos demostrado más que suficientemente que el nombre del mamífero nocturno de alas membranosas y cuerpo de ratón (no quiero citar su nombre para no ser tildado de pesado) no es la única palabra en español que use las cinco vocales. Por ende, también hemos demostrado la riqueza del idioma español.
Recomiendo cariñosamente recuperar nuestra actividad forera habitual (¡hay algo más que las cinco vocales!) y atender las numerosas consultas que se están acumulando sin respuesta por esos foros de ahí fuera.

Un *tertuliano* (lo siento, no he podido resistirme )

(por cierto, Aceituna, *esquizofrénicaestoy *es una excelente opción para la adivinanza de Jellby )


----------

